# 1999 R34 V-Spec "Early Model Limited Edition"??



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

what exactly is that?? I ask because - I just found that, of the Skyline GT-Rs, that's the only one that's importable into the USA under Bill Gates' Law (the law, funded largely by Bill Gates so that he could get his 959 out of US Customs after 18 years, designed for filthy rich people to import their 959s and other low-volume exotics without having to meet crash or emissions requirements).

It's a very short list of cars with production runs of 500 units or under. Wasn't aware that V-Specs were so "rare"...anyone able to shed any light on this?


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

There were more then 500 V spec's made without a doubt.

1999-5536, 

2000-1859 

2001-2197

2002-1775 

2003-2. 

Standard-3962, 

Vspec;Mspec,VspecII;Nur-7338, 

N1-45

There is a little breakup of the numbers.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice info thanks  wonder who managed to successful petition to get the '99 V-Spec on the very limited list of cars eligible for free import due to rarity and historical significance.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds like a Z-Tune would be importable then. Maybe an N1 R32 too.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

There is only 2 2003 R34's in the world? Lol!

What the hell ?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

LiamGTR said:


> There is only 2 2003 R34's in the world? Lol!
> 
> What the hell ?


They were for homolgation for JGTC.

The cars you are asking about kismet- don't exist, but someone was convinced in the government that they exist. 

If anything there are more Vspec than regular.

I did actually call the DOT and talked to Dick Merrritt about this. He hates Skylines. "Too many computers, and junk." So yes, the guy that helps decide what cars can be legally imported, dislikes Skylines. The guy is old, he was about 70 when I visited him at the DOT in 1999. He has to die pretty soon, or retire.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

tyndago said:


> They were for homolgation for JGTC.
> 
> The cars you are asking about kismet- don't exist, but someone was convinced in the government that they exist.
> 
> ...


I figured as much, but there it is - 1999 V-Specs are on the Show and Display approved list. Being on there, having already gone through petitioning, does that not mean that the door is OPEN for 1999 R34 V-Specs??


----------



## GTR32Skyline (Jun 10, 2009)

kismetcapitan said:


> I figured as much, but there it is - 1999 V-Specs are on the Show and Display approved list. Being on there, having already gone through petitioning, does that not mean that the door is OPEN for 1999 R34 V-Specs??


Looking at getting one? I know I have been, ever since I saw it on that list!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

GTR32Skyline said:


> Looking at getting one? I know I have been, ever since I saw it on that list!


If you can meet all of the EPA requirements, then sure. However, since OBD II never existed for that car, I would budget $500k - $1M for the project.

If you don't have that kind of money just laying around, then you are wasting everyone's time. 

If you do, I can get it done.


----------



## GTR32Skyline (Jun 10, 2009)

tyndago said:


> If you can meet all of the EPA requirements, then sure. However, since OBD II never existed for that car, I would budget $500k - $1M for the project.
> 
> If you don't have that kind of money just laying around, then you are wasting everyone's time.
> 
> If you do, I can get it done.


Granted, I'm not an expert, but from the research I did into it, to have it as a show car, all you would have to do is pass emissions. OBD II is a DOT requirement, not an EPA one. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

GTR32Skyline said:


> Granted, I'm not an expert, but from the research I did into it, to have it as a show car, all you would have to do is pass emissions. OBD II is a DOT requirement, not an EPA one. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


You are wrong. You have it backwards.

OBD II is an EPA requirement. 

Show or Display is a DOT exemption. 

I have 12 years experience with importing and legalization to the US. I worked at Motorex from 1999-2002. You basically will not find anyone with more experience when it comes to importing and the Nissan Skyline than me. 

FAQ's - Importation and Legalization of Automobiles to the United States. | Vehicle Import 

EPA requirements - Overview of Vehicle Import Requirements - EPA | Vehicle Import


----------



## GTR32Skyline (Jun 10, 2009)

Cool thanks


----------



## Drod73 (May 5, 2016)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and would like to get a little more information on this subject of importing a 99 GTR v-spec to the USA. 

I'm going to apply for the show and display importation of the car. Having read quite a bit on the subject, looks like the EPA is the problem with most imports. 

Who does the EPA testing? Your local state inspection station? or EPA back in, where ever they are? and when is it required to pass this EPA testing? When it arrives at the port or after you get it home and are allowed to make the proper adjustments?

another question, seems like OBDII is also an issue. Does the car Have to be changed to OBDII by law? or as long as you pass the EPA emission test, you are in the clear?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## illpayne (Jul 29, 2008)

Drod73 said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum and would like to get a little more information on this subject of importing a 99 GTR v-spec to the USA.
> 
> I'm going to apply for the show and display importation of the car. Having read quite a bit on the subject, looks like the EPA is the problem with most imports.
> 
> ...


For starters, the R34 has to be stock in order to do the OBDII and to get it slapped with the California Carb sticker. The car still needs to be compliant with the regulations. The total cost would be around $17k USD(not California legal) + another 8-10k to make it California legal, per G&K. 

As for testing to pass smog only once, not sure. That's s gamble you're taking


----------



## Drod73 (May 5, 2016)

*Bringing Godzilla home!*

Thanks for the info.

Yes, the GTR is all stock and is a V-spec (check). This car is not going to California. That would be the last place I would take a car to. I'm sure there are states where the smog test is not as stringent as Cali! Sorry! 

another question. Is the reason they change to OBDII is to pass the most current smog test? or 99' smog test? without going into the weeds to much. All cars after 2001 are OBDII, for the most part. but they don't have to be tested to the current year smog test. Only to the year it was manufactured. Does this apply to the imports? Just checking to see the what I can expect. 
Thx


----------



## speedracer (Aug 9, 2010)

did you ever get your car? 


sean I guess he was talking about the midnight purple ones your importing..



Drod73 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Yes, the GTR is all stock and is a V-spec (check). This car is not going to California. That would be the last place I would take a car to. I'm sure there are states where the smog test is not as stringent as Cali! Sorry!
> 
> ...


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Drod73 said:


> another question. Is the reason they change to OBDII is to pass the most current smog test? or 99' smog test? without going into the weeds to much. All cars after 2001 are OBDII, for the most part. but they don't have to be tested to the current year smog test. Only to the year it was manufactured. Does this apply to the imports? Just checking to see the what I can expect.
> Thx



OBD II isn't smog. Smog is in use testing. Comparing smog to FTP (EPA) requirements is like comparing a marathon to a 100 yard dash, they both involve running, but are completely different. 

We often hear from people interested in importing vehicles, that their state doesn't have emissions. Normally they think this would make it easier for import. However there are more than one set of rules, and one set of government agencies to satisfy for vehicle import and registration.

For Import - Federal Agency
a) US Customs - Department of Homeland Security
b) NHTSA - Federal vehicle safety standards
c) EPA- Federal emissions requirements 40 CFR Part 85

For Registration - State Agency
Individual State Requirements
a) Registration requirements - normally some kind of Department of Motor Vehicles
b) Emissions Requirements - Vary state to state. Some are state run, some are not.

In order to have a road registered legal vehicle, you have to meet all 5 requirements above. That is US Customs, NHTSA, EPA, State registration, and State Emissions requirements.

Even if your state doesn't test, your car still needs to meet EPA requirements. 40CFR Part 85. Control of Air Pollution From Mobile Sources

My State Doesn't Have Emissions : Vehicle Import | Vehicle Import and Car Importing FAQ


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

There were 300 MNPII made. All v-spec models. 
I can't tell if they are all from 1999 however. But for sure that's under the 500 units.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

There was at least 282 V-Spec and 64 non V-Spec built...So at least 346 built. There may be a few more as a few pre-production cars don't have records available.
List of VINs is here
GTR-Registry.com - EN-R34-GTR-Midnight-Purple-2


----------



## rave426 (Mar 8, 2016)

Does anyone of your good folks know of a car in the UK or Austraiia that maybe available for purchase. If you know of anyone who owns this early 1999 spec vehicle, I'd be interested in purchasing one! I can also supply a finders fee .

Reggie
[email protected]


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

r33 gtr v spec n1 , only 55 made i believe this can be imported to US. i have one available


----------



## rave426 (Mar 8, 2016)

Euroexports said:


> r33 gtr v spec n1 , only 55 made i believe this can be imported to US. i have one available


Although I came in here looking for a MPII 1999, I'm Interested to hear more about your car. Can you email me at [email protected] with more info and model year. Thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

A 34 MNP2 (or any 34 tbh) will always hold its money far better than 33.

N1 or otherwise imo


----------



## rave426 (Mar 8, 2016)

Of course R34 values in general will be higher, but I still like R33s. I didn't say I want one or the other...lol

Still looking for R34 MPII


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

send me a message on whatsapp. 0044 7590106520


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

There’s a fella called John Crowe (on Facebook) who has at least 9 R34 GT-R’s in the US.
Maybe worth getting in touch with him.


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

Euroexports said:


> r33 gtr v spec n1 , only 55 made i believe this can be imported to US. i have one available


What year? It's not going to pass under show and display but it's almost 2020.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

HJA put up an advert for a MP2 R34 for 90k IIRC


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Just a flash : R34 UK cars could apply to "Bill Gates Law" in US : there are a limited production of 100 cars (approximately) plus they have spec (leather, halogen headlight, ECU, oil cooler, ...) only made for UK. And they have a European VIN style (but that doesn't make them EU compliant).


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes all UK cars are 1999 Vspecs. Limited to 80 models. I own 1 of the 80. Plus there are not 80 in existence due to some being destroyed.


----------



## rave426 (Mar 8, 2016)

JapFreak786 said:


> HJA put up an advert for a MP2 R34 for 90k IIRC


Who is HJA? Excuse my ignorance. lol

Reggie


----------



## rave426 (Mar 8, 2016)

JapFreak786 said:


> HJA put up an advert for a MP2 R34 for 90k IIRC


Nevermind. Found it!


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

rave426 said:


> Who is HJA? Excuse my ignorance. lol
> 
> Reggie


one of the best company's out there to deal with.
they also found and import for customers really good jdm example's


----------



## rave426 (Mar 8, 2016)

kociek said:


> one of the best company's out there to deal with.
> they also found and import for customers really good jdm example's


Yea thanks all of you. Man i'm gonna be annoyed if missed this. Should have checked forum earlier lol. If anybody else knows of one for sale please let me know.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

rave426 said:


> Yea thanks all of you. Man i'm gonna be annoyed if missed this. Should have checked forum earlier lol. If anybody else knows of one for sale please let me know.


soon or later the right car will come up for sale, my advise is however you do just make sure you happy with, otherwise regrets with will become expensive,if you planning to mod really don't matter if is non v-spec or v-spec nur or whatever, do it right do it once!
good luck for your search


----------



## rave426 (Mar 8, 2016)

kociek said:


> soon or later the right car will come up for sale, my advise is however you do just make sure you happy with, otherwise regrets with will become expensive,if you planning to mod really don't matter if is non v-spec or v-spec nur or whatever, do it right do it once!
> good luck for your search


Yea the problem is that we don't have the luxury of choice in the US. Sure there are R34s here, but I'm not all that enthusiastic about the paperwork game. I want it fully legal so I can drive that thang up to the police station with zero f***s given. opcorn:

As of know I have an R32 coming in, but the R34 is my fave....and R33 400R...but the 400R prices are lol


----------



## rave426 (Mar 8, 2016)

Ugh...I think I missed the car at HK. If anybody else can link me to a great example I can def offer a finder fee if I make a deal with the owner.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

rave426 said:


> Ugh...I think I missed the car at HK. If anybody else can link me to a great example I can def offer a finder fee if I make a deal with the owner.


I have a Midnight Purple II V-Spec available soon in New Zealand, price is 170k NZD (~107k USD).

Recent full engine rebuild: R34 N1 Block, Tomei RB28 Forged Stroker Kit, Full Head Rebuild and CNC Porting, Kelford 182-S 274 Degree Split Duration Camshafts, BorgWarner EFR 8474, Hypertune T4 Twin Scroll Stainless Exhaust Manifold, Link G4 ECU.
Total mileage approx 123k km.

Let me know if interested.


----------



## rave426 (Mar 8, 2016)

I dont think I can direct message yet. Please Shoot me an email at [email protected]



9TR said:


> rave426 said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh...I think I missed the car at HK. If anybody else can link me to a great example I can def offer a finder fee if I make a deal with the owner.
> ...


----------

